

The Science Gap - fridek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AzcMEwAxSP8

======
fridek
I wonder if there is a place for startup working on cartooning major science
discoveries. A cost of such visualization seems very low comparing to amount
of important academic grants so it could be considered a reasonable marketing
expense for scientists.

